# Opinions



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm not real sure my colors are working. I think the tan is too light. Especially the 2 triangles that are wrong side up! The 2 end colors are not black, one is a dark blueish purple the other is just a dark purple. I really dont have any darker browns, what you see is what i have to work with. I do have some terra cota colored fabric but I dont think it would work. I'm not getting a Southwest feel from it. Maybe I'm not ment to so the swap :shrug:
Heidi


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Try switching out the blue for the splotchy red/orange/black(in the lower left corner), if you have enough of it and see if that gives you more of the "feel". Then maybe some of the terra cotta fabric will work too.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think it's beautiful, but it is more of a tropical feel. Take out the pink and replace it with either that orange and black fabric or the terra cotta.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm with Maura, take out the pink and the purple and replace with the orange or the terra cotta.
I think your blue points should also face inwards to make the hourglass look.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Horsemom check out this for ideas too

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=jacob%27s+ladder&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.cGE&bpcl=40096503&biw=1024&bih=626&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=YdjpUN_vHuS0iQLN2YGICw#um=1&hl=en&tbo=d&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=jacob%27s+ladder+quilt+block&oq=jacob%27s+ladder+quilt&gs_l=img.1.2.0l3j0i24l7.4004.5197.0.8757.6.5.0.0.0.0.887.2398.1j3-1j0j2j1.5.0...0.0...1c.1.8DSj46wnEL0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.cGE&fp=6edbe361bd5547d6&bpcl=40096503&biw=1024&bih=626[/ame]


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Debbie I laid my block out like it was on quilters Cache, instead of 2 colors I used 6 for each of the center squares. I might try replacing the tan with the terra cotta, the lavendar with the blue and the blue with the red/black.

Maura, you are right TROPICAL is exactly the way it "feels"!!!! At least I got the warm weather part right, LOL
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Is this the Jacob's Ladder block? And I think two or three colors will be enough to make it very striking.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for that link, Debbie.
Horsemom, I really like the two colored blocks in that link. Maybe you could make several with the different colors you have and get enough to do the swap. They don't all have to be the same colors. I love lots of your colors, but not the pinks and purples as much. Nice to see that you are already getting started!!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm just playing with what I have on hand to see if I'll be able to play in the swap. I'mnot really starting, lol!
Heidi


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I like the orange, the tan, the purple and the lighter off white color.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I found this painting and think the colors are pretty striking.

View attachment 2479


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Horsemom, I think what the problem is, in the pattern they put the link to has the dark colors on the inside and the center blocks are the light colored ones.

http://www.quilterscache.com/J/JacobsLadderBlock.html


----------

